# Jack Daniels World Invitational Championship 2012 Results



## mossymo

CHICKEN:
10. IAB 30
9. Lakeside Smokers
8. Parrothead Smokers
7. Buffalo Meatheads
6. Pig Skin BBQ
5. Firefighters BBQ
4. BBQ Guru
3. Smokin' Hoggz BBQ
2. Swiggin' Pig
1. Rhythm & Que

PORK:
10. Q Haven BBQ
9. Swiggin' Pig
8. Spitfire BBQ
7. Hart Attack
6. Fatback Joe's BBQ
5. Butcher BBQ
4. Bringin' the Heat
3. Rusty's BBQ - Canada
2. Pig Skin BBQ
1. Meadow Valley BBQ

RIBS:
10. Pig Skin Blanket
9. Bavarian Smoke
8. Brew-B-Que
7. Bush Kitchen
6. Pelletheads.com
5. Pig Skin BBQ
4. TrueBud BBQ
3. Firefighters BBQ
2. Chix, Swine, & Bovine
1. 3 Eyz BBQ

BRISKET:
10. TrueBud BBQ
9. Smoke On Wheels
8. Brotherhood BBQ
7. Bringin' The Heat
6. Pigs In Blankets
5. Gone Hoggin.com
4. Flyboy BBQ
3. Pig Skin BBQ 
2. Team Enoserv
1. Weekend Warriors

OVERALL:
10. Firefighters BBQ
9. Caveman Cuisine
8. Buffalo Meatheads
7. FlyBoy BBQ
6. 3 Eyz BBQ
5. Pigs in a Blanket
4. Smokin Hoggz BBQ
3. TrueBud BBQ

Reserve Grand Champion: Swiggin' Pig

Grand Champion: Pig Skin BBQ


----------



## daveomak

MO, evening...... are you in there somewhere ???


----------



## mossymo

No, wish I was... would have been fun to watch. Just sitting at home listening to a live radio feed...


----------



## bama bbq

I was there.  Took the judging class and went over on Fri.  ...but didn't head back up Sat.

*LYNCHBURG, Tenn. (October 27, 2012) –* Pig Skin BBQ from Rockwell, Iowa, claimed the title of Grand Champion at the 24th Annual Jack Daniel’s World Championship Invitational Barbecue held in Lynchburg Tenn., on Saturday October 27.

As Grand Champion, Pig Skin BBQ received $5,000, braggin’ rights as winner of the most prestigious barbecue contest in the world and the chance to come back in 2013 to defend their title.


----------

